# /dev/mapper/control already exists [Work around]

## pdr

At startup when processing pending udev events, I get an error/warning that /dev/mapper/control already exists, not overwriting it. I see in /etc/udev/rules.d that there is a 64-device-mapper.rules that contains:

```

64-device-mapper.rules:KERNEL=="device-mapper", SYMLINK+="mapper/control"

```

Was there some kind of udev change where I'm supposed to delete this? Or some other way to fix it?

[edit]

After boot up /dev/mapper/control DOES exist, and I see no symptoms of anything being broken.Last edited by pdr on Wed Mar 03, 2010 10:27 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## engil

I'm interested in the answer, i've got the same warning at boot time  :Smile: 

----------

## sir frank

Nobody an answer? I have the same issue.

----------

## cameta

I have the same warning.

----------

## richard.scott

I don't have this error.... what udev are you using? what kernel do you run, are you baselayout or openrc?

----------

## cach0rr0

This should be perfectly safe to ignore. 

I get that as well, and I'm pretty sure it started once I enabled devtmpfs in the kernel.

----------

## cameta

sys-fs/udev-149  USE="devfs-compat -extras (-selinux) -test" 0 kB

2.6.31-gentoo-r6

 sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.13  USE="unicode -bootstrap -build -static" 0 kB

----------

## InExile

Using an initrd?

----------

## pdr

udev-149

2.6.31-gentoo-r10

baselayout-1.12.13

no initrd - and not really sure how this could be an issue

It is like something in the deep dark bowels of the default udev rules is creating /dev/mapper/control, and then when it gets to the rules in /etc/udev it tries again.

----------

## cameta

https://bugs.gentoo.org/295186

----------

## cameta

I think the solution is to edit:

/etc/udev/rules.d/64-device-mapper.rules

and  change the rule

KERNEL=="device-mapper", SYMLINK+="mapper/control"

to

KERNEL=="device-mapper", NAME="mapper/control"

Update

It works fine.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## orange_juice

 *cameta wrote:*   

> I think the solution is to edit:
> 
> /etc/udev/rules.d/64-device-mapper.rules
> 
> and  change the rule
> ...

 

Indeed, thanx!

Kind regards,

orange_juice

----------

## cz0

Have same annoying thing.

I think, that should be fixed as soon as possible!

I'm excluding my udev rules (I fixed them by myself), but this is a main branch..

----------

